# Mirror Polish Hand-Bendable Aluminum for DIY Parabolic T8 48" reflectors



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Mirror Polish Hand-Bendable Aluminum for DIY Parabolic T8 48" reflectors

Just because you have T8 bulbs doesn’t mean you have to be without mirror polish aluminum parabolic reflectors, just like those that are available for T5 bulbs. High quality mirror polish aluminum reflectors in a parabolic shape can push as much as 300% more light in your tank without adding more bulbs. Save on energy, avoid buying more bulbs and save on air conditioning costs by using less bulbs and producing less heat.

I have 4 24 x 48 inch sheets available – each sheet enough to make 4 parabolic reflectors for T8 48” bulbs. Each sheet is guaranteed 86%-90% reflectivity. Durable, non-rusting heat-resistant mirror polished aluminum. True parabolic reflectors are much more effective than covering the inside of your tank with Mylar.

I’m also providing a simple, easy to follow diagram of the folds to make for a T8 parabolic. The bends are easy to follow and can be done in minutes using a table edge and a book. 

You can clip the parabolic reflectors on top of your bulbs with inexpensive U clips (also called Terry clips) or by cutting pieces off of a coat hanger, bending them into rings and then tying them around your bulbs and fastening the rings to the middle of the reflector.

Please email me if you’re interested. 

Shipping will be only actual cost of box and shipping, either USPS, UPS or Fedex. The weight for each sheet is quite light, I think about 3-4 pounds.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

For anyone interested, there is further information on this in the For Sale section. Thanks for the great response. Wait until you see what you can do with high quality mirror reflective aluminum parabolics with T8 bulbs. If you have T8 bulbs and need more light, you can do so at super low cost with less bulbs while keeping heat production and electricity costs down.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

*good news - save on shipping cost*

Good news - I found enough stiff cardboard to box the first 3 sheets, so you would save on the cost of a box and boxing - so one $40 sheet would only cost $11-15 to ship (until I run out of boxes). Please follow up by email for orders.

I may have some more sheets available soon as well.


----------

